# Để có một cái tết khỏe mạnh mẹ cần nắm rõ những bệnh thường gặp ở trẻ



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (14/1/19)

Tết chính là khoảng thời gian mà các thành viên trong gia đình đoàn tụ với nhau, trao cho nhau những lời chúc và mong muốn một năm mới nhiều may mắn và tài lộc đến với mọi thành viên trong gia đình. Cùng với đó sức khỏe là điều mà mỗi ai cũng mong muốn, trong đó trẻ em là đối tượng dễ dàng mắc bệnh. Từ khi sinh ra đến khi lớn lên, không một đứa trẻ nào không ốm đôi lần. Khi trẻ ốm, bố mẹ thường rất lo lắng. Tuy nhiên khoa học đã chứng minh rằng ốm không phải là hoàn toàn xấu, đây là cơ hội để kích hoạt hệ miễn dịch của trẻ, giúp trẻ phòng chống bệnh tật sau này. Dưới đây Dầu Tràm Con Yêu xin giới thiệu tới các mẹ 18 căn bệnh phổ biến liên quan tới trẻ em.





​
*Bệnh do virus hợp bào hô hấp (RSV)*
Đây là một trong những nguyên nhân gây bệnh đường hô hấp thường gặp ở trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ, là nguyên nhân dẫn tới các bệnh viêm tiểu phế quản, viêm phổi ở trẻ em. Triệu chứng của căn bệnh này thường giống với cảm cúm gồm sốt, chảy nước mũi, ho. 40% các trường hợp nhiễm RSV có triệu chứng tiến triển thành khò khè dẫn tới viêm tiểu phế quản hay viêm phổi rất nguy hiểm. RSV thường không gây bệnh trọng ở trẻ lớn hoặc người lớn.

*Viêm tai*
Trẻ nhỏ thường dễ bị viêm tai vì ống thính giác của trẻ rất nhỏ, vòi nhĩ ngắn làm virus, vi khuẩn dễ xâm nhập... Có rất nhiều dạng viêm tai như viêm ống tai, viêm tai ngoài hay viêm tai giữa. Các triệu chứng của trẻ bao gồm sốt, quấy khóc, buồn nôn, đau trong tai hoặc khi kéo tai. .... Nhiều bệnh viêm tai là do virus, tuy nhiên hiện nay đã có vaccin tiêm chủng cho trẻ em giúp ngăn ngừa bệnh viêm tai do một số vi khuẩn gây nên.





​
*Bệnh viêm thanh, khí phế quản ở trẻ em*
Đây là một bệnh phổ biến ở trẻ, nó gây ra tình trạng phù nề các thanh, khí quản cản trở đường dẫn khí gây khó thở. Bệnh này xảy ra chủ yếu ở trẻ dưới 5 tuổi. Các triệu chứng của bệnh thường là ho, sốt, thở rít, nhiều bé còn khó thở. Bệnh này khiến nhiều bậc cha mẹ lo lắng nhưng có thể điều trị trong khoảng 1 tuần.

*Bệnh chân tay miệng*
Bệnh tay-chân-miệng thường do virus coxsackie A16 gây ra, bệnh rất dễ lây thành dịch, xuất hiện chủ yếu từ mùa hè đến đầu mùa thu. Bệnh có biểu hiện trẻ bị sốt, xuất hiện các mụn nước ở bên trong miệng, lòng bàn tay, mông, và lòng bàn chân. bệnh tay chân miệng có thể phòng được bằng cách vệ sinh thật tốt, thường xuyên rửa tay chân và đồ chơi của trẻ. Hầu hết các trường hợp không nghiêm trọng và sẽ khỏi sau một tuần đến 10 ngày.

*Đau mắt đỏ*
Đây là căn bệnh phổ biến mà nhiều trẻ mắc phải, nó dễ lây lan trong mùa dịch. Đau mắt đỏ thường có nguyên nhân do virus. Theo các bác sĩ, hầu hết các trường hợp sẽ khỏi sau 4-7 ngày, cần tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ nhi khoa về việc con em mình có cần phải điều trị khi bị đau mắt hay không.






​*Ban đỏ nhiễm khuẩn cấp*
Thường có triệu chứng là phát ban màu đỏ trên mặt, có thể xuất hiện trên thân, cánh tay và chân. Thủ phạm chính là do parvovirus, một loại virus có thể gây ra triệu chứng giống cảm lạnh trước khi xuất hiện ban, bệnh cũng dễ lây, nhưng một khi phát ban xuất hiện, đứa trẻ thường là không còn bị lây nhiễm. Ban thường biến mất trong vòng từ 7 đến 10 ngày.

*Rotavirus*
Trước khi có vắc xin, đây là căn bệnh gây tử vong hàng đầu ở trẻ em với các triệu chứng chính là tiêu chảy, nôn. Hầu hết các trường hợp nhiễm rotavirus tử vong là do em bé bị mất nước. Khi nghi ngờ nhiễm rotavirus cần đưa trẻ cấp cứu tại viện. Hiện có hai loại vắc-xin rotavirus cho trẻ sơ sinh, các nghiên cứu cho biết kể từ khi vắc xin ra đời, số trẻ mắc tiêu chảy do rotavirus sụt giảm đáng kể.

*Thủy đậu*
Thủy đậu là một bệnh do virus với các biểu hiện lâm sàng là các mụn nước gây ngứa, bệnh có thể phòng ngừa được bằng vắc xin. Thủy đậu có thể gây biến chứng nguy hiểm ở trẻ sơ sinh, người lớn, phụ nữ có thai. Trước kia khi chưa có vắc xin, mỗi năm có tới 11.000 người Mỹ nhập viện vì căn bệnh này.

*Bệnh sởi*
Nếu con bạn đã được tiêm vắcxin bạn không phải lo lắng về bệnh này. Gần đây sởi xuất hiện trở lại ở một số quốc gia, mà nguyên nhân là do trẻ không được tiêm phòng. Cơ quan kiểm soát và phòng ngừa dịch bệnh Mỹ (CDC ) đã cảnh cáo về xuất hiện dịch sởi ở trẻ chưa được tiêm phòng. Các triệu chứng ban đầu thường là sốt, chảy nước mũi, ho sau đó phát ban toàn. Hầu hết trẻ em thường khỏi bệnh sau 2 tuần, nhưng một số bị biến chứng vào phổi và một số cơ quan khác.

*Quai bị*
Quai bị là một bệnh rất phổ biến ở trẻ em trước khi vắc-xin xuất hiện. Các nhiễm trùng thường không có triệu chứng, mà chủ yếu là sưng hạch giữa tai và hàm. Điều nguy hiểm của căn bệnh này là có thể gây biến chứng viêm tinh hoàn dễ dẫn đến vô sinh về sau hoặc bệnh như điếc...

*Rubella (sởi Đức)*
Rubella, còn gọi là bệnh sởi Đức, do một loại virus gây nên, thường không gây vấn đề nghiêm trọng tới sức khỏe trẻ. Tuy nhiên, nó có thể gây hại cho thai nhi nếu một người phụ nữ mắc bệnh trong thời kỳ thai nghén. Bệnh có các triệu chứng là sốt nhẹ và phát ban lây lan từ mặt với phần còn lại của cơ thể. Hiện đã có vắc xin phối hợp bảo vệ chống lại cả 3 bệnh sởi, quai bị và rubella

*Ho gà*
Ho gà là bệnh do nhiễm trùng cấp tính ở đường hô hấp, thường gặp ở trẻ em. Trẻ có triệu chứng ho, có đờm, nôn, thở rít, có thể xuất huyết .... Trẻ có biến chứng viêm phổi hoặc thần kinh . Nếu trẻ bị bệnh cần cách ly, trường hợp nặng bắt buộc phải được điều trị tại bệnh viện. Tuy nhiên bệnh ho gà hiện nay cũng có vắcxin phòng ngừa.





​
*Viêm màng não*
Viêm màng não là tình trạng viêm hoặc nhiễm trùng các mô xung quanh não và tủy sống. Ở tuổi thiếu niên hoặc người lớn có các triệu chứng như đau đầu, sốt, cứng cổ. Trẻ nhỏ có thể có những triệu chứng giống như cúm hoặc khó chịu quấy khóc. Vắcxin hiện nay có thể ngăn chặn được một số chủng phổ biến gây bệnh viêm màng não. Bệnh viêm màng não cực kỳ nguy hiểm vì những biến chứng của nó thường ảnh hưởng lâu dài đến cuộc sống của trẻ.

*Viêm họng*
Đây là bệnh mà hầu hết trẻ em trên thế giới đều từng mắc phải, thường là do virus hoặc vi khuẩn gây bệnh. Bệnh có triệu chứng nuốt đau, đau họng, sưng họng, sốt.... Tuy nhiên triệu chứng đau họng xuất hiện ở nhiều bệnh khác nhau nên dễ nhầm lẫn. Mặc dù bệnh viêm họng có thuốc điều trị khỏi nhưng bố mẹ cần đưa trẻ đi khám để tìm tận gốc căn nguyên gây bệnh để điều trị hiệu quả.

*Bệnh về da*
Bệnh chốc lở là một nhiễm trùng da do vi khuẩn, hay gặp ở trẻ từ 2 đến 6 tuổi. Nó thường gây ra các cụm mụn nước nhỏ trên da và rỉ nước và tạo thành một lớp vỏ vàng. Khi chạm vào chất lỏng có thể lây nhiễm sang các phần khác của cơ thể hoặc người khác. Bệnh này có nguyên nhân do vi khuẩn tụ cầu nhưng cũng có thể gây ra bởi liên cầu khuẩn. Sau điều trị bằng kháng sinh, các vết loét thường lành mà không để lại sẹo.

*Nấm*
Là một nhiễm trùng da, thường có vảy, hay gặp trên da hoặc trên đầu. Nấm dễ lây từ trẻ này sang trẻ khác, nên những người chăm sóc cần lưu ý cách ly những trẻ mắc bệnh, cần dùng riêng bàn chải, khăn tắm, quần áo. Bệnh này có thể được điều trị bằng thuốc kháng nấm.





​
*Cúm*
Nhiều người khó phân biệt giữa cảm lạnh và cảm cúm? Điều này rất đúng bởi chúng có chung triệu chứng. Cúm thường gây sốt cao, ớn lạnh, đau nhức cơ thể, mệt mỏi, buồn nôn hoặc nôn. Bệnh cúm đặc biệt nguy hiểm với trẻ vì có thể dẫn đến những biến chứng nghiêm trọng như viêm phổi. Cơ quan y tế Mỹ khuyến cáo mọi người nên tiêm vắcxin phòng cúm hàng năm, trẻ từ 6 tháng trở lên có thể chủng ngừa cúm.

*Dị ứng theo mùa*
Đây không phải là một bệnh nhiễm trùng, con người thường phản ứng với các hạt cực nhỏ như phấn hoa, bụi... . nhất là khi bắt đầu vào mùa xuân hoặc mùa thu. Các triệu chứng bao gồm hắt hơi, chảy nước mắt, chảy nước mũi, nghẹt mũi .... Trẻ em có thể liên tục chà xát mũi của chúng bằng lòng bàn tay. Mặc dù không có cách chữa cho dị ứng theo mùa, nhưng bác sĩ có thể giúp người bệnh kiểm soát các triệu chứng đó.
Để cập nhật thêm những kiến thức bổ ích các mẹ hãy truy cập vào fanpage: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DauTramConYeu2
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dau_tram_con_yeu/


----------

